# Dead trigger game saving



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I play this game Dead trigger for about 2 hours then I came back later and found out that the game had not saved I figured out that the game is supposed to save itself on a matic late after every mission however my game is not doing this. Do any of y'all I know how to Fix this.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bump

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you confirm that the money you earn after a mission is gone when you return to the game after a break? Do the guns you purchase disappear as well? If in fact your coin and weaponry are vanishing I suggest backing up your profile to the cloud and re-installing the app. If the money/guns are sill there then you may have issues only a licensed physician can help you with.


----------

